# "Better Bottle" Bottles...



## Big Red (May 18, 2005)

Hi all..New kid here with a question. 

I've been contemplating making my own wine for quite some time now, 
and have finally decided to go for it.




In looking at the various wine 
equipment kits that are available, many are offering the "Better Bottle" 
carboy in place of the standard glass carboy. Does anyone have any 
experience with the "Better Bottle" bottles? If so, what did you 
think...worth the upgrade in cost or waste of hard earned $$?

I look forward to hearing back from you. 

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## Hippie (May 18, 2005)

I know it should help with shipping charges, other than that, nothing.


----------



## masta (May 18, 2005)

Welcome Big Red and I agree with Country the shipping charges are less and the other advantages are less weight and no glass breakage. 


The cost would be less for the non-ported one with the reduced shipping costs. I have one 5 gallon Better Bottle I use for beer and it works fine and cleans up just like glass.


----------



## Maui Joe (May 18, 2005)

Aloha Mike,


Welcome to the forum. I have both plastic and glass. I always get nervous cleaning and carrying the glass carboys. With the plastic ones, they are light and with no worries. If I had a choice again, I would go with *all plastic.*


----------



## ticktock (May 19, 2005)

I would go with the plastic. My glass carboy is heavy as you know what and I always fear of losing my grip and droping it.


----------



## masta (May 19, 2005)

All my glass carboys have handles on them that cost 5 bucks each. I will not use a carboy unless it has a handle on it....not worth the risk!


----------



## geocorn (May 19, 2005)

Although I have not posted it on my web site, I will always exchange the glass carboy with a better-bottle in any of my starter packages.


----------



## Hippie (May 19, 2005)

I have so many glass carboys of various sizes, it is not feasible for me to think about the plastic ones. I also have handles and straps for all of them, and yes, I too get nervous carrying them.





*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------

